# Seasonal weather pattern is changing....



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

My house faces almost exactly Northeast and the front of the house is getting *blasted* by the rain tonight. Haven't heard that sound since last ski season and what a sweet sound it is!


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't get too excited...sorry dude...we'll stay above average through november...but like all patterns that will change and we'll get a very nice start to winter...not like last year...


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Don't get too excited...sorry dude...we'll stay above average through november...but like all patterns that will change and we'll get a very nice start to winter...not like last year...



Gee, killjoy, thanks for taking the wind out of my sail... 

All I'm saying is, this storm is a lot better than the summer-like weather we had last week.


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh I totally agree. I was cold today and loved it. I'm just saying...better to have reasonable expectations than to be let down.  I think we all remember last winter's start. Freezing october followed by shorts weather from november to jan.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Gee, killjoy, thanks for taking the wind out of my sail...
> 
> All I'm saying is, this storm is a lot better than the summer-like weather we had last week.


You actually said it was a weather pattern change, not just that the weather is better  The killjoy was right, as much of a downer as reality is, this is only a temporary blast of cold coming down from the northern parts. We'll have to hold out a while longer for the real deal.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I think we all remember last winter's start.


Boy, do I ever remember last winter's start!!! As such it is best not to get hope's up too much for what is coming but take what we can get. 

Wait for it...............

:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow after some vodka, whisky, and beer at the local bar..it was so cold when I emerged...wowser..no more 90 degree days..Holla..there could be skiing somewhere in NY or VT by Thanksgiving..that's what matters to me..woo hoo


----------



## tcharron (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> My house faces almost exactly Northeast and the front of the house is getting *blasted* by the rain tonight. Haven't heard that sound since last ski season and what a sweet sound it is!



Time to temp Ullr..

"No way would he have the bawls to make us change the color from green this early!"


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2007)

Think I can take the window air conditioner out now?


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2007)

hammer said:


> Think I can take the window air conditioner out now?


Nah... we usually leave ours in until the end of October.  Just in case. 

I wish it was a permanent change in the season already but probably it is not.  And as much as I want the snow here, I'm not eager for the heating bills either.  It will come, in due time...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2007)

hammer said:


> Think I can take the window air conditioner out now?




Same here..it was frigid this morning when I woke up...Tomorrow morning I'm playing golf and it's going to be in the upper 30s or lower 40s...Snowmaking temperatures in the long range 7-14 days out for the North Country...woo hoo..now I need to finish getting ready for 07-08


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> You actually said it was a weather pattern change



It is. It's finally fall.


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> It is. It's finally fall.


I tend to agree...the long-range forecasts are finally showing temps near average for this time of the year.

People with gardens must like this, though...still don't see any real threat of a frost. :-?


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> It is. It's finally fall.



Yep, agreed.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> My house faces almost exactly Northeast and the front of the house is getting *blasted* by the rain tonight. Haven't heard that sound since last ski season and what a sweet sound it is!



Only temporary. Ullr doesn't have the stones to hit us with 6 months of prolonged cold and snow. But seriously it is cold and rainy as a bugger out there right now. Finally feels like some seasonal weather.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

It's certainly cold and fall like here today, but it's supposed to be back in the 70's again later this week.. :roll:


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It's certainly cold and fall like here today, but it's supposed to be back in the 70's again later this week.. :roll:



Don't worry. Mid-60s here in the North. Warm, but sounds better to me than 70s


----------

